# CubingUSA Northeast Championship 2020 in Boston, Massachusetts



## Loser (Dec 3, 2019)

We are happy to announce that CubingUSA Northeast Championship 2020 will be held in Boston, Massachusetts! The competition will be taking place at Boston University over May 22-24, featuring all 18 (or 17  ) WCA events! We hope to have a website up within the next couple of weeks with a schedule and all of the details.

We also are considering doing a States Slam Saturday night, similar to Nations Cup or Regions Relay. Stay tuned for more information!

James Quinn on behalf of the organizational team (Myself, Alexander Cohen, Jesse Mailloux, and Jonas Rajagopal)






CubingUSA Northeast Championship 2020 | World Cube Association







www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## Shaun Mack (Dec 3, 2019)

will there be more than 1 team per state for the state slam? if so i might be able to make team NJ 2


----------



## BenTheCubeDude (Dec 16, 2019)

Why has this not been scheduled on the WCA website?


----------



## Loser (Dec 16, 2019)

BenTheCubeDude said:


> Why has this not been scheduled on the WCA website?


Still working with venue and cusa, but we decided to post here to announce it to you all .


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 21, 2019)

Shaun Mack said:


> will there be more than 1 team per state for the state slam? if so i might be able to make team NJ 2


or you could just move to maine


----------



## Shaun Mack (Dec 21, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> or you could just move to maine


ew no


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Dec 21, 2019)

Lol idk if Maine will even have enough people for the state slam lol.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 21, 2019)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Lol idk if Maine will even have enough people for the state slam lol.







__





CubingUSA - State Rankings







cubingusa.org


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 21, 2019)

BenChristman1 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@TipsterTrickster is right. While there are a lot of cubers from Maine, many of them don’t compete anymore and the first comp there in a year happened a week ago (and it was barely in Maine, pretty much in New Hampshire)


----------



## Loser (Feb 21, 2020)

Announced!






CubingUSA Northeast Championship 2020 | World Cube Association







www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------

